# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  غیر فعال کردن Windows Authentication Mode

## jamal_ch

سلام میخوام حتی وقتی شخصی با یوزر administrator وارد شد حتما پسورد Sa رو داشته باشه که بتونه به دیتابیس ها دسترسی داشته باشه
به عبارتی   Windows Authentication Mode غیر فعا بشه 
ممنون میشم کمکم کنید

----------


## micro24

سلام 

فکر کنم موقعی که sql نصب کردید پسورد برای user ،sa نگذاشته اید الانم disable هست اول پسورد برای کاربرsa بگذارید و بعد هم enable کنید user را.

----------


## jamal_ch

سلام اینکارهارو کردم بازم در با یوزر ادمین میتونه حالت ویندوزی وارد بشه من میخوام اصلا نشه

----------


## SReza1

من تا اونجا كه ميدونم نميشه اين كار رو كرد! بهر حال SQL server به عنوان سرويسي Start ميشه و اين سرويس نياز به login داره كه بايستي اين login از active directory ويندوز استفاده شه (البته locally هم ميشه).
شما فقط Mix mode و Windows Authentication Mode ميتوني داشته باشي

----------


## Felony

خوب Login های Windows رو از لیست Login ها در زیر شاخه Security سرورتون Disable کنید تا نشه باهاشون Login کرد ؛ اینطوری به نوعی Windows Authentication غیر فعال شده و فقط Login هایی که به صورت دستی تعریف کردید و Enable هستند میتونن به سرور Login کنن .

----------


## adelniya_m

> خوب Login های Windows رو از لیست Login ها در زیر شاخه Security سرورتون Disable کنید تا نشه باهاشون Login کرد ؛ اینطوری به نوعی Windows Authentication غیر فعال شده و فقط Login هایی که به صورت دستی تعریف کردید و Enable هستند میتونن به سرور Login کنن .


 سلام من با اینکه با یووزر و پسورد وارد شدم اما اجازه نمیده بقیه لاگین ها رو disable  کنم

----------


## esteghamat

سلام
احتمالا با كاربري غير از sa وارد شدي و يا كاربري كه دسترسي sysadmin نداره.

----------


## esteghamat

سلام
احتمالا با كاربري غير از sa وارد شدي و يا كاربري كه دسترسي sysadmin نداره.

----------

